# Does this mean it's over?



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

In keeping with the high level of interest in anal cleanliness that is ever present on this forum by some , I thought I'd let you know that I was in Sam's club yesterday and they had TP stacked to the ceiling...$19.99 for 45 jumbo rolls.
This whole Coronavirus thing has been a shi**y deal long enough.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Seems like as good a metric as is being used by anybody else.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

IDK, didn't I read on here that the hoarders are moving on to buying up meat tenderizer for the upcoming cannibalism that is sure to take place?


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Catherder said:


> IDK, didn't I read on here that the hoarders are moving on to buying up meat tenderizer for the upcoming cannibalism that is sure to take place?


I'm still waiting to see if Vanillabooger becomes Murphy in the real life chronicles of "Z Nation". I expect him to be live streaming the transformation any day now.

I'm waiting to see how Vanilla gets to Oli's brain matter through all that tinfoil. I think the cannibalism merit badge requires lining the foil with Kevlar but I'm a few editions behind on the manual (too expensive for my blood on eBay).


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

backcountry said:


> I'm still waiting to see if Vanillabooger becomes Murphy in the real life chronicles of "Z Nation". I expect him to be live streaming the transformation any day now.


You still have to wait a while. Nilla won't be turning into a zombie until he gets the CRSPR developed vaccination and unfortunately, that is still a few months out. It does give Oli a chance to reinforce the tinfoil with a layer or two of kevlar, as suggested.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Mayhaps this is more indicative of the elevation of large numbers of former peasants to the heights of cleanliness.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

johnnycake said:


> Mayhaps this is more indicative of the elevation of large numbers of former peasants to the heights of cleanliness.


The anal cleanliness of other people is nothing I have had any interest in. I' ve always left that fixation up to the proctologist, those that have not completed their "Anal Stage" of childhood development, and of course a couple other groups of humans that use their anus for other than its intended purposes.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I wish my life didn't involve as much knowledge about crapping. But there is not turning back after you learn a teenager will learn to poop in a tube sock rather then get out his sleeping bag in the middle of the night. 

Just know, if you are ever around 9 Mile Canyon region not to pick up old hiking socks. Some trash needs to stay on the ground. Said pooper left many a time capsule laying around until we discovered his unusual skill.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Well I never trusted a hiker with just one sock on anyway:grin:


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

BPturkeys said:


> The anal cleanliness of other people is nothing I have had any interest in. I' ve always left that fixation up to the proctologist, those that have not completed their "Anal Stage" of childhood development, and of course a couple other groups of humans that use their anus for other than its intended purposes.


My friend Billy said it best


----------

